# Changer d'adresse mail principale iCloud



## ErwanGWN (16 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de changer d'adresse principale iCloud. Donc sans devoir passer par les alias ! Je cherche partout mais personne ne parle de ça :/

Merci !


----------

